# 3/4" food safe hose



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently purchased a super siphon with a pump and would like to run a 3/4" from it to my sink.

When shopping, I realized that most garden hoses are not "food grade" and will leach lead into the water. This is much worse when we pump warm/hot water through it (at least 80 deg water as my discus tanks are about 87).

So.. does anybody know where I can pickup 3/4 "food grade" hoses that are easy to work with. With daily or every other day water changes. I will be pulling out and putting away this hose a lot.


yes I have tried looking at RV places (at least online) and they seem to only carry up to 5/8.


----------



## Sneezy (Mar 9, 2011)

try Green Line Hose,. Their catalogue says they carry food grade hose.

Delta Head office:
1477 Derwent Way, Delta, BC, V3M 6N3,
Sales:604.525.6700 Toll Free 1.800.665.5444

Vancouver office:
1521 Venables Street, Vancouver,BC, V5L 2G8
Sales:604.253.7561 Fax 604.253.7566


----------



## helencidly (Apr 14, 2011)

*some questions*

I almost don't know what are you talking. Seems like somebody is promoting their products.
What is hose,could you give your detailed information? Is it good for the fish growing?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

^lol what?

A more expensive option (last option) is to get a barb adapter and get the clear/food grade hose in bulk from home depot/rona


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Greenline will definitely have some kind of bulk hose that you can buy in any length you need. Dozens of different grades and flex. Not cheap though as a durable food grade hose is quite expensive.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

After a few water change, the hose becomes so dirty it probably does not matter anymore - unless you clean them really good afterward.

When it comes to hose, my favorite is the Python, stiff enough not to collapse yet soft enough to easy handling. IPU used to carry them but may not be any longer.

May want to check the hose for RV. I think I saw some at Wal-Mart today.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just go to any hardware store and ask for a "drinking water" hose. They are usually white and not too expensive. I have one for filling the drinking water tank of our camper.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you looking for an inside diameter 3/4" inch hose? I bought mine from Jehmco when I ordered my safety siphon. Ordered a 50' roll to get the bulk rate, it worked out a little cheaper back then (even with shipping) than buying locally. Locally, KE had it as well as Fraser A. They may have to order it in for you.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I was using a garden hose for over 1 year on my 110 gallon tank,
which had arrowana, severum, P. Bass.

No ill effects noticed, 

Here is some of my thoughts on using a garden hose, maybe it'l give you peace of mind if you are worried about ur fish

1. What is the actual lead concentration that lead is present in the hose, (i say this because, well take Japan for example even though there is radiation, many drinking water sources w/ radiation there are within acceptable limits... at some places)
2. remember the *Retention time is also key, for leaching to occur, the water that passes through the hose is there for seconds and leaching would be minimal, you are right temperature and pH is also play a role.
- i would suggest you purge you hose line for 1 minute before each time you use it.

Some factors you should consider is the hardness of your fish, if you have Discus or Rays you may want peace of mind and spend extra $40+.

Like the IGN commercials says, "Save your Money" lol, personally I'd spend my money on different aspects of the tank


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to homedepot ....cheapest place that carries R/V hose. They have it in 25 & 50 ft. Rolls....it's white with a blue stripe ( standard colour for food safe products )not sure if it's 3/4 but think it was as I used a section of it on a pump I had and pretty sure it was 3/4.
Check crap tire for the size if more convenient ....but do not buy it there as it's twice as much.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes this setup is going to be used on a discus tank and I am looking for 3/4 id hose.

I too had just ordered a safety siphon from jehmco (the larger version) and tried using it with the python hose. This hose (1/2 i.d) is way too small and is causing the pump to strain.

I will defently check rona/homedepot and greenline. Does anybody have any experiences with any of the hoses? Are they too stiff to be rolled up and used easily?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Big difference in draining/filling speed with just a 1/4" increase in ID. Worth your time to find the right size. How long a length are you looking for?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to measure my existing python. I think it's 50 ft as I have to run it across a good part of the house.


I'm currently using a python and it's "just too slow".


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I age my water for discus, I connect the other end of the hose to a utility pump, like a mag, drop it in the water storage barrel - fast out, fast in. Python, especially if the sink is on the same floor of your tank is too slow for big, frequent water changes.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Quick update.. after a bit of searching I found (and confirmed)

A) Princess auto has braided nylon hose, decently flexible and not too crazy expensive. It is much cheaper and thinner than the Home Depot stuff (which is good.. HD stuff is crazy stiff).

B) RV water hoses will only come in up to 5/8" sizes.. I can't find anything bigger..

c) Commercial / Farm 3/4" garden hose IS drinking water safe at home depot. Approx $45 for 50 ft.... this is what I got.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> c) Commercial / Farm 3/4" garden hose IS drinking water safe at home depot. Approx $45 for 50 ft.... this is what I got.


Me too. I got the lead free one for $45


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

jkam

How do you store/put away your hose? I've used mine a few times and find it super heavy and clumbersum to coil up. I considered using a reel but none of them have 3/4 swivels and are food safe.

Besides the taking out and putting away part tho, the setup works great. 100 gal tank doing a 50% water change. About 3 mins to drain and 7-8 mins to fill


----------

